# mit vba excel programm über OPC server sps ansteuern



## Anonymous (2 August 2005)

ich habe ein kleines Problem... ich bin dabei ein kleines projekt zu entwerfen.
könnte mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen... also ich habe es geschafft über ein anderes programm über den OPC server einen ausgang zu der SPS zu setzen aber welchen befehl muss ich in excel eingeben damit ich einen ausgang über den OPC server an der SPS schalten kann? ist das überhaupt möglich? hätte vielleicht jemand ein kleines beispiel an dem man sich orientieren könnte? 

ich freue mich auf jede antwort von euch, ich hoffe auch das mir jemand einige tipps geben kann...

danke 

mfg mikki


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 August 2005)

Hallo,
welche SPS? welcher OPC?


----------



## Anonymous (3 August 2005)

*RE: SPS - OPC Angaben*

also ich habe eine S7 200 und der OPC Server ( INAT-OPC-MPI), kannst du mir weiterhelfen? danke für deine schnelle rückantwort, würde mich freuen wenn du mir ein paar tipps geben könntest. 

mfg mikki


----------



## kopflos (8 August 2005)

*Re: RE: SPS - OPC Angaben*

Hallo!
Also die Syntax, um direkt in einer Excel-Zelle über OPC eine SPS-Information abzufragen lautet folgendermaßen:

=[Name des OPC-Servers]|[AccessPath]![ItemSyntax]

also beispielsweise

=tcpiph1|Anlage1!db10dw8 

für das Doppelwort 8 von Datenbaustein 10.

Ob auf diese Art und Weise ein Schreiben in die SPS möglich ist, weiß ich gerade nicht genau. Vielleicht kann es aber über ein VB-Makro realisiert werden. Z.B.

sub command1_click()
dim a as long
a = tabelle1.cells (1,1)
 tcpiph1|Anlage1!db10dw8 = a
end sub


Gruß, Markus


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

vielen dank für die  Antwort Markus... werde morgen deine informationen sofort ausprobieren... es ist sicher eine Hilfe die mir in meinem projekt weiterhelfen wird... 
sorry aber meine fragen kennen keine grenzen.. Ist es überhaupt möglich über ein Makro in die SPS zu schreiben oder ist es nur möglich die Werte auszulesen?

durch ein simulations programm habe ich geschafft den zusatnd über den OPC server z.b eines schließers (SPS intern) zu ändern... könnte nicht excel diese simulations software ersetzen?

danke danke

mfg Mikki


----------



## lorenz2512 (11 August 2005)

Hallo,
was sich super eignet bei S7-200 ist PC-Access von Siemens, 60 Tage testversion kann bei Siemens runtergeladen werden.


----------



## MatMer (12 August 2005)

Hallo,
vielleicht verstehe ich es falsch, aber das ändern von Variblen über den OPC Server ist möglich. Habe das auch mit dem Inat OPC Server gemacht, jedoch mit dem Rockwell Test Client geändert. Ich denke schon das man das dann auch über Excel realiesiren kann.


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2005)

Hallo Mikki!

Also das in die SPS schreiben via OPC ist definitiv möglich. Ich habe für eine Anlage auch schon aus iFix heraus Sollwerte auf die SPS geladen. Dem OPC-Server von Merz (jetzt Kontron) war das völlig egal. Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht wie iFix das gemacht hat. Da gibt es so einen "Eingabeexperten". Den öffnet man und schon kann man die Werte ändern. Da iFix im Hintergrund viel mit VB arbeitet nehme ich mal an das es auf diesem Weg realisiert wird.

Vielleicht kannst du ja alle zu schreibenden Werte in Excel eingeben und dann per erstellten Button mit entsprechender Programmierung die Werte übertragen.

Gruß mclear


----------



## mclear (12 August 2005)

Hallo Mikki! 

Also das in die SPS schreiben via OPC ist definitiv möglich. Ich habe für eine Anlage auch schon aus iFix heraus Sollwerte auf die SPS geladen. Dem OPC-Server von Merz (jetzt Kontron) war das völlig egal. Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht wie iFix das gemacht hat. Da gibt es so einen "Eingabeexperten". Den öffnet man und schon kann man die Werte ändern. Da iFix im Hintergrund viel mit VB arbeitet nehme ich mal an das es auf diesem Weg realisiert wird. 

Vielleicht kannst du ja alle zu schreibenden Werte in Excel eingeben und dann per erstellten Button, mit entsprechender Programmierung, die Werte übertragen. 

Gruß mclear

PS: Hatte mich vergessen einzuloggen


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2005)

ich habe jetzt einiges ausprobiert aber mir fehlt immer noch der richtige code den man im excel eingeben muss um auf die sps daten zu senden... ich finde keine person die mir auf diesem gebiet weiter helfen könnte... 

danke makus für deine antwort, ich habe peobiert es nach deinen angaben aus einem makro auszlesen, aber leider ist einlesen ungleich auslesen d.h es müsste einen anderen befehl geben um in die SPS auszulesen...

ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiter helfen, ich bin auch fest der überzeugung.... danke für jede antwort.


mfg mikki


----------



## Unreal (15 August 2005)

Servus Mikki,

probier doch mal den Tip von lorenz mit PC-ACCESS aus.
Das Programm dürfte für deine Anwendung genau das Richtige sein.

Gruß Unreal


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 August 2005)

Hallo Mikki,
hatte mich auch interessiert habe Inat mal angeschrieben:
Hallo Herr Lorenz-Hattorf,

unsere Internet Seite befindet sich zur Zeit im Umbau. Daher kann es
passieren dass nicht, wie gewohnt, alle Inhalte zur Verfügung stehen.

Grundsätzlich gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten wie man, von Excel Daten
lesen bzw. Schreiben kann. Die erste Möglichkeit besteht direkt über DDE
auf den OPC Server zuzugreifen. Dies ist möglich weil der OPC Server
neben der OPC Schnitstelle auch eine DDE Schnitstelle beinhaltet.

Das Lesen über DDE funktioniert über die folgende Syntax:
=Severname|AccessPath!Itemname z.B. =TCPIPH1|SPS1!DB5.WORD10
Anbei auch das gewünschte Makro, welches das Schreiben ermöglicht.

Die zweite Möglichkeit besteht darin direkt auf die OPC Schnittstelle
zuzugreifen. Dazu muss aber ein kompletter OPC Client in VBA
geschrieben werden. Zum diesem Thema bietet die INAT entsprechende Kurse an.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen
----------------------------------------
              Marius Wotschik
              Technical Support Engineer
              INAT GmbH
              Ostendstrasse 50A
              D-90482 Nürnberg
              Fon: +49 (0)911-54427-35

So und hier kommt das Excel-Makro:


----------



## Buh (16 August 2005)

Hallo,

es können Daten aus dem VBA in die SPS geschrieben werden. Dazu ist allerdings ein OPC Client zu schreiben. Das kann z.B. mit dem Automation Wrapper (opcdaauto.dll) geschehen. Hier ist ein link zur Spezifikation.
http://www.iconics.com/support/PDFs/OPC_Specs/opcda20_auto.pdf
 Es sind alle Objekte und Methoden der dll beschrieben.  Es sind auch Beispiele für VB angegeben. 
Vielleicht hilft das dir.

Gruss Buh


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2005)

vielleicht weiß jemand die syntax die man in excel eingeben muss damit man auf die sps S7-200 schreiben kann...
die syntax zum auslesen der syntax ist uns gelungen, aber das auslesen macht uns wirklich schwierigkeiten für unser projekt...

mfg mikki


----------



## volker (19 August 2005)

ich habe mal das beispiel für protool als opc-server auf meine hp (unter protool) gelegt.
dies beinhaltet ein ptp-projekt sowie einen vba-client und einen excel-client.

aber opc ist opc. oder seh ich das jetzt falsch?


----------

